# Storage - Slide Out - In Or Out???



## gmutt

I have a 21RS Outback that has the rear slide for the bed. I've noticed several folks who live nearby with various types of TT's (some Outbacks included) seem to leave their slide outs out all the time. These are TT's that appear to be in "storage" mode - i.e., no one is living in them.

It would seem to me that you would want to keep the slide out IN while your TT is in storage to keep the TT sealed up better. Any thoughts on this? I guess I should just stop at somebody's house and ask them why they leave their slide out out, but I thought maybe someone here might know of a reason for doing this.


----------



## tdvffjohn

No harm in leaving them out. Depending on how often they camp, it makes life easier to get ready for the next weekend or clean up from the previous trip. They also might to just hang out in it or maybe camp in the backyard.


----------



## Thor

I store my trailer with slides in. Takes up less space.

Thor


----------



## Scoutr2

I always keep the slide in unless we are camping. Just my opinion, but I would think that the rubber slide seals will last longer if they are not exposed to the sun and the elements all the time. If it's true for the rubber in tires, I have to think the same logic applies to the rubber seals. After awhile, they will become hard and less flexible.

Also, I'd be afraid of water, ice, and snow buildup that in time, would certainly work its way inside. Not sure - just a SWAG.

Just my $.02.

Mike


----------



## PDX_Doug

I would keep the slide retracted during any extended storage. Unless there is a reason to have it out - as John mentioned - keeping it in does seem like it will be better in the long run for the trailer.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara

PDX_Doug said:


> I would keep the slide retracted during any extended storage. Unless there is a reason to have it out - as John mentioned - keeping it in does seem like it will be better in the long run for the trailer.
> 
> Happy Trails,
> Doug


X2


----------



## bikerdude&dudette

Scoutr2 said:


> I always keep the slide in unless we are camping.
> 
> Just my $.02.
> 
> Mike


but why is it a penny for your thoughts, but you have to put your 2 cents in?? someone is making a penny...but i agree..slide in in storage to save the seal and protect from the elements....
just my $.01. (LOL)


----------



## wolfwood

We store in our back yard and, as a rule, the slides are in. BUT, if we think we may stay out in her in the next week or so (and before the real weather sets in), we'll leave the rear slide out to (1) make it more likely that we WILL stay out there and (2) make it easier to just crawl in when its time. In additiion to health of the seals, I just don't think it would be real good for the supports (inside ceiling) to have 2 or 3 ft of snow/ice sitting up on the extended slides for any length of time.


----------



## jetjane

We usually leave the slides out all summer and leave them in all winter. My storage is in my yard on my acreage though. If it was in a storage yard, they'd definitely be in all the time.


----------



## NDJollyMon

Same here....out all summer on the seasonal spot. Retract in the winter.


----------



## hpapa4

My Outback has a sofa slide on the side. I leave it out during the season. It is parked just outside my garage and I am in it several times per week and I like the space. During the extended winter storage I have it in. In reverence to the rubber seals reacting to the elements, I treat my seals a couple time per year so they will not dry out and get hard.


----------



## FZ1dave

When you've got a cover on it there's really no other choice... slide in.

During the summer it's almost always out.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

Never in my wildest dreams would I think about storing the Outback with the slide out.


----------



## biga

We keep the slides in unless we are planning to be in the camper (working, cleaning, loading, camping). I tend to have to deal with fewer critters (the six and eight legged variety) inside when the slides are in.


----------

